# Quelles enceintes pour un IMac



## Arsouille (5 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà c'est bientôt Noël et j'aimerai me prendre des enceintes pour mon Imac 27'

Actuellement je l'ai branché sur une chaine Hi fi JVC c'est pas mal mais ça prend un peu de place je trouve sur le bureau.

Je pensai prendre des enceintes ou une enceinte en bluetooth avec le air play, j'aimerai un bon son pas forcément du THX lol mais un truc pas mal.

Donc que me conseillez vous comme matériel ?

Merci par avance


----------



## Nyrvan (5 Décembre 2012)

Quel est ton budget ?


----------



## Arsouille (8 Décembre 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Quel est ton budget ?



Je ne sais pas trop je veux un bon son après le prix on verra mais peut être 200 a 300

Je ne sais pas du tout


----------



## Arsouille (26 Décembre 2012)

Salut a tous je relance mon sujet.  

Donc personne ne peut me donner des modèles d enceintes air play de bonne qualité ???


----------



## labernee (26 Décembre 2012)

Slt,

Je suis passionné de musique, et je ne conçois pas d'utiliser mon Imac sans écouter de la musique.

Pour ce faire, j'utilise depuis longtemps ce système 2.1, qui est parfait sur le bureau en terme de design, avec un son très fin, et d'excellente basses :

http://fr.harmankardon.com/harman-kardon-produit-detail-fr/soundsticks-iii.html

A consommer sans modération, avec un tarif moyen de 150.

Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année


----------



## Arsouille (26 Décembre 2012)

Merci bien. 

Cela se connecte en air play ou par la prise jack


----------



## labernee (26 Décembre 2012)

Arsouille a dit:


> Merci bien.
> 
> Cela se connecte en air play ou par la prise jack



elles existent aussi sans fil :

http://www.materiel.net/enceinte-po...harman-kardon-soundsticks-wireless-83279.html


----------



## storme (26 Décembre 2012)

labernee a dit:


> elles existent aussi sans fil :
> 
> http://www.materiel.net/enceinte-po...harman-kardon-soundsticks-wireless-83279.html



Je lis dans la description : Les enceintes satellites sont connectée avec un câble (livré).

La connexion Bluetooth permet de connecter (sans-fil) un périphérique compatible (smartphone, ordinateur, tablette...).


----------



## labernee (26 Décembre 2012)

Oui en effet, le sans-fil c'est pour le streaming via bluetooth a priori, ce qui est pas mal pratique :love:

http://fr.harmankardon.com/harman-kardon-produit-detail-fr/soundsticks-wireless.html


----------



## technophile (30 Décembre 2012)

Moi j'ai un kit bose companion 5 et j'en suis pleinement satisfait 
apres j'ai un ami qui possede la soundlike est elle est vraiment génial 
apres je sais que plus un produit avec des equipement nomade (telephone, baladeur ou tablette) et je ne connais pas le rendu si utilisation avec Imac
Apres il faut aimer le son Bose


----------



## ru666 (26 Février 2013)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,

Je me permet de déterrer ce vieux post : y a t-t-il d'autres modèles équivalents en termes de qualité pour les mêmes tranches de prix?

Merci pour vos avis.


----------



## Arsouille (27 Février 2013)

Merci de faire le nettoyage lol.

J'ai donc fais mon choix je me suis prit une enceinte BOSE Sound Link air. Et franchement c'est pas mal du tout. Bonne qualité de son seul inconvénient quand on regard un film ou la Tv en Air play il y a un décalage. Pour remédier à ça il fautjuste relier l'ordi à l'enceinte.

Vous me direz aucun intéret alors d'avoir un système air play et bien si pour écouter de la musique la dessus pas de soucis on n'entend pas le décalage lol


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2013)

Je regarde aussi depuis un moment, mais c'est difficile de trouver un kit qui ne soit pas boum boum ... Mes ATP5 sont bien pour le jeu mais pour la musique trop de basses et ce n'est pas réglables. 

Apparemment ce serait pareil sur les Boses ou les Sticks ...

Mais j'ai lu pas mal d'avis sur un son vraiment équilibré sur les Focal XS. Sinon il faudrait se tourner vers des enceintes dites de "monitoring" ...


----------



## Arsouille (27 Février 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Je regarde aussi depuis un moment, mais c'est difficile de trouver un kit qui ne soit pas boum boum ... Mes ATP5 sont bien pour le jeu mais pour la musique trop de basses et ce n'est pas réglables.
> 
> Apparemment ce serait pareil sur les Boses ou les Sticks ...
> 
> Mais j'ai lu pas mal d'avis sur un son vraiment équilibré sur les Focal XS. Sinon il faudrait se tourner vers des enceintes dites de "monitoring" ...


Je ne suis pas un expert en hi fi mais je sais que Focal a bonne réputation


----------



## Mingus (27 Février 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Je regarde aussi depuis un moment, mais c'est difficile de trouver un kit qui ne soit pas boum boum ... Mes ATP5 sont bien pour le jeu mais pour la musique trop de basses et ce n'est pas réglables.
> 
> Apparemment ce serait pareil sur les Boses ou les Sticks ...
> 
> Mais j'ai lu pas mal d'avis sur un son vraiment équilibré sur les Focal XS. Sinon il faudrait se tourner vers des enceintes dites de "monitoring" ...



Moi aussi, j'ai pas mal tergiversé, avant de choisir de bonnes enceintes de monitoring : KRK Rokit 5 G2.   http://www.krksys.com/krk-studio-monitor-speakers/rokit/rokit-5.html

 Leur propre amplification est largement supérieure à ce que proposent les kits triphoniques informatiques, ce qui permet éventuellement de s'assourdir. 

J'apprécie beaucoup le son rendu, plutôt chaleureux. J'utilise le lecteur Audirvana Plus.
La taille des enceintes est raisonnable, avec mon iMac 27". L'évent bass reflex vers l'avant est appréciable si un mur est proche de l'imac. Le look noir avec boomer jaune me plait. La construction est irréprochable, pour le prix. Le poids est respectable, ce qui est bien pour des enceintes.

J'ai payé un peu moins de 300 euros (port compris en 24h !), sur un grand site français de vente d'instruments de musiques (boutique à la Villette).


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2013)

Et est-ce que tu peux doser les basses comme tu veux, voir même les couper si besoin ?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (28 Février 2013)

Je viens d'acheter les soundsticks, je devrais les recevoir d'ici la fin de la semaine, je pourrai vous faire un petit retour  J'ai vraiment hésité, mais je les ai eues quasi neuves pour 83 fdp compris (les soundsticks III), et comme elles avaient d'excellentes critiques, je me suis dit que je pouvais tenter le coup !
(pas que je m'y connaisse à fond, mais en tant que passionnée de musique qui en écoute sans arrêt, j'ai du matériel d'assez bonne qualité, donc je pourrai comparer et vous dire si ça vaut la peine)


----------



## ru666 (18 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir, 

Alors quel est ton ressenti avec tes enceintes Harman Kardon? Toujours satisfait de ton achat?


----------



## melaure (23 Avril 2013)

Le colis n'a pas du arriver


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

Perdu dans les limbes du review :afraid:


----------



## melaure (23 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Perdu dans les limbes du review :afraid:



Tué par les basses ? Ok donc elles ne sont pas bonnes ... Quelqu'un d'autre veux se suicider, euh tester, une paire d'enceintes ?


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

J'attends mes Harman Kardon Soundsticks III que j'ai réussi à obtenir à) prix réduit. J'ai hâte de les tester sur mon iMac.


----------



## ru666 (30 Mai 2013)

Bon petit retour sur mes Harman Kardon Soundsticks III.

Un vrai régal même pour moi qui ne suis pas un spécialiste de la chose. Le rendu et la qualité des sons est vraiment impressionnant. L'installation est fastoche. 

Comme en plus ces enceintes sont très superbes et que je les ai acheté à prix réduit (109 au lieu de 199) je suis très satisfait de mon achat.

Je les conseille donc les yeux fermés :love:


----------



## daniel888 (30 Mai 2013)

j'attend mes Bang et Olufsen


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Bon petit retour sur mes Harman Kardon Soundsticks III.
> 
> Un vrai régal même pour moi qui ne suis pas un spécialiste de la chose. Le rendu et la qualité des sons est vraiment impressionnant. L'installation est fastoche.
> 
> ...



Le caisson est pas trop présent quand même ?


----------



## Lucasvolpi (30 Mai 2013)

Et que pensez-vous du Zepplin ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mai 2013)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> Et que pensez-vous du Zepplin ?



J'en ai un et j'en suis satisfait.

Pour améliorer le son d'un iMac (si on peut l'utiliser pour cet usage) ça doit le faire.

Sinon, chez B&W tu as aussi les enceintes MM1, qui elles sont faites pour les ordinateurs.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (31 Mai 2013)

OK merci.


----------



## melaure (31 Mai 2013)

Les MM1 ont l'air pas mal et sont peu encombrantes ...


----------



## miko974 (19 Juin 2013)

Je poste ici un commentaire que j'ai rédigé sur cet article.


Je propose pour une écoute de proximité (c'est un système "audiophile premier prix") :

Enceintes Eltax Monitor I => 79 euros
Ampli SMSL SA-50 => 62 euros
2x2,5m de cable Norstone 1,5mm2 =>5,5 euros
Un bon cable jack-RCA ou RCA-RCA => 20 euros

Total : 166,5 euros et on peut encore gratter sur le cable RCA.

Je possède ce petit système et je peux vous garantir que le son est largement au dessus des enceintes intégrées multimédia. 

La puissance est étonnante ! Ne vous fiez pas au 2x25w annoncés pour l'ampli, c'est un T-Amp, la puissance est réellement disponible et cela se ressent, je ne dépasse jamais le premier quart du potentiomètre de volume.

Ce qu'il faut savoir : il n'y a qu'une seule entrée RCA et pas de télécommande sur l'ampli. Pour le prix, je dirais que le rendu sonore est miraculeux.:love:


----------



## melaure (20 Juin 2013)

Ca à l'air sympa, mais on se retrouve encore avec un paquet de nouilles, non ? Ce que je ne veux plus avec les Altec Lansing ATP5 (si elles intéressent quelqu'un  )

On a quoi comme réglage sur cet ampli ?


----------



## miko974 (20 Juin 2013)

Au niveau des câblages c'est du classique ni plus ni moins : un câble d'alimentation, des câbles vers les enceintes et un câble vers la source.

Il n'y a aucun réglage sur l'ampli, uniquement un bouton on/off et un potentiomètre de volume. C'est le cas de tous les amplis "audiophile". Il s'agit en fait d'un ampli de puissance.

J'ai branché l'ampli en sorti d'une borne airport express, cela permet d'y brancher virtuellement plusieurs sources : mac, iphone, ipad ; et de régler le volume à distance.

Le système est très équilibré, les enceintes sont des moniteurs et sont sensées être neutres et retranscrire avec fidélité l'enregistrement. 

Il n'y a donc théoriquement aucun réglage particulier à faire. Si l'on souhaite régler les aiguës et les basses ou la balance il faudra le faire de façon logiciel.


----------

